# Exo terra top modifications



## Diamondback (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi

I have managed to get a bargain exo terra and was wandering how people have modified the mesh tops in particular to allow the fixing of a reptile radiator. I plan to use it for a GTP.

Any pics or advice would be of great help


----------



## Gigantisaurus (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi diamondback,just started something with my exo terra lid.Ive got a crestie and im gonna move him into a bigger viv once i get it sorted out...anyhoooo i detest the mesh stuff on the top of exo terra probably depends what your keeping in it but i find because i am misting the viv twice daily the wire mesh tends to discolour,so with that in mind i have taken all the mesh off and i ordered some plastic think its hdpe mesh from ebay (only a cpl of pounds) which i plan to put over one quadrant of the lid and the other 3 quadrants are gonna be covered with uv passing acrylic which i purchased from dartfrog.The idea is to make a planted viv so my light canopy will span over the uv passing acrylic to allow appropriate light for any plants and i have a very low wattage ceramic bulb which will sit over the mesh quadrant in case i need any additional heat.I also plan to silicon in a couple of spray nozzles (dartfrog again) to the underside of the lid as i plan on feeding them with a home made misting system.I forget who it was that it originated from but it on here somewhere,it uses a windscreen water pump and a digital timer.Waiting on an acrylic knife arriving but once i get it sorted i will post some pics.


----------



## kaikara (Aug 18, 2009)

Check out this thread about building a top and the rest of the viv. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/314821-gtps-new-viv-step-step.html


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Diamondback said:


> Hi
> 
> I have managed to get a bargain exo terra and was wandering how people have modified the mesh tops in particular to allow the fixing of a reptile radiator. I plan to use it for a GTP.
> 
> Any pics or advice would be of great help


use a habistat radiator like the one in the thread you can get a guard for them and they are extreamly low profile, splash proof and a great buy! dont forget the guard - be safe.


----------

